# Golden on CL in tallahassee FL



## rugersmom (Oct 28, 2013)

Purebred Golden Retriever Re-Home

I sent an email to the owner to see if he has found a home yet. Looks like a beautiful dog, so infuriating when people use the landlord excuse  if you knew you couldn't have a dog why get one?! Anyways I'm a student and can't afford another dog nor do I have $400 but maybe someone here can help...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I sent the poster info on the Golden Retriever Rescues that serve FL.


----------

